# April 1st Clear Fork Open Results:



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

First i had a great time and would like to thank all those that came out and braved the wind and chilly weather. We had 11 boats make it out today and 4 boats managed to get a fish in the boat.

1st place went to Adam Vance and Mike Reeves With 4 fish weighing 7.6 lb

2nd place went to Chris and Nick Prokesh With 1 Fish weighing 5.61 lb They also took BIG BASS.

3rd place went to Jerry Holston and Dave Griffin with 1 fish weighing 1.53 lb

Once agian thanks to everyone that came out today and congrats to the winners.
BIG BASS

















1st, 2nd, 3rd from the left.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Thats my bro with the BIG bass, YOU HAVE TO SMILE

Jerry you ran a great tourny, and it was the most fun i have had in a while, thanks for the plaques to they were excellent

NO YOU CANT SEE MY OGF HAT, i was supporting the best forum out there 

nice to meet you all see ya at alum

ill post my pics when i get them devolped(ahem dispoval) tonight or tommorow


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Glad you guys had a good time it was tough out there today and that was one nice fish. And adam and Mike great job on bringing in 4 nice fish. We worked all day just to get that one little fish. It won't be long though and it will be on.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Congradulations 
Adam & Mike on your win ! 

Chris & Nick for your 2nd pl. finish & BB! 

Jerry & Dave for takeing 3rd !

And
Congradulations to everyone that stuck with it until the end . The cold front really put a damper on the fishing thats for sure . Thanks to Jerry & Dave for hosting the event . I look forward to fishing with you more this season . Thanks for haveing us out .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

While we were over in the boyscout area , my partner spotted a Bald Eagle ! It was an awesome site .  glad you saw it and told me Gabe . It looked to be persued by a flock of Sea Gulls . It should have retaliated ! lol


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome tourny Jerry and Dave. I'll definitely be fishing the other opens this year


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Thanks for hosting a great event RW and F$F. I wish I had got to see that Big Bass in person. That is a heck of a fish. It looks like the tail is worn down like in later spring when they are fanning the beds.... Is that trick photography? I am sort of glad Mike didn't catch that thing because I would have had to deal with the smell all day after he pooped his pants 
Liquidsoap, I like your Nitro man. Nice little boat.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Good deal Fishingredhawk and Adam was a pleasure having you guys out there today. And now hopefully the weather has taken the change and things will really be heating up. We will get our regular tournament schedule going on May 6th back at clearfork and it will be on.

No trick photos. Yes i wish everyone would have been up there to see it but everyone wanted to get her back in the water. She was a beauty.

Iam glad everyone enjoyed the day and Great job on getting 4 fish on a very hard day.


----------



## FishHead (Oct 22, 2005)

I was going to fish that but I didnt get my motor fixed in time.
Sound like it was a rough day..How did Adam & Mike pick up 4 
of shore in the channel all in the same spot ?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks Nick, congrats on your win fishingredhawk


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Even though the fishing was really tough,it was great to get out and spend the day with everyone involved.The field wasn't as large as it would've been due to the weather,but we couldn't have had a more impressive group of anglers.Jerry and I remarked to one another a few times during the day how fortunate we were to have such a great group of bass fishermen at this event.The storm front that went through the area the night before,really had an effect on the outcome,but everybody kept plugging away,and a few fish were caught.Cogratulations Nick and Fishingredhawk for the win,and what a beautiful fish Chris and his brother brought in,way to go.Like Jerry said Phil,that is one awesome boat,especially seeing it in person.Man,if it was mine,I would probably sleep out in the garage with it for the first couple of weeks! Great fishing with you all,we'll be seeing some of you at Phil's open 4-29 at Alum,and then a week after that,at the first MBC circuit event on CF on 5-6.Can't wait to hit Alum in a couple of weeks,ready Jerry?


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

yep iam ready man fired up to hit the lake for sure. Going to be tough to fit in but will do. Possibly have to get out some during the week up there too.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Those are some really nice fish for this time of year !! :B CONGRATS to everyone !!!


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

Glad to see everyone who made it out and stuck with it all day long!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I didnt even notice all you guys were from ogf


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Good job Adam and Mike. Im a little late but just got back into town.


----------

